# Looking for copies of old Microsoft Operating systems



## thumpermiller (Feb 1, 2010)

I have an old computer that I want to use but I need an old operating system like 98 or 2000. Can anyone help me locate them?


----------



## brons2 (Jan 25, 2010)

don't install 98, it's not supported any more. 2000 will not be supported for much longer, if it's still supported. XP support runs through 2014. You need this support because Microsoft does not release security patches any more for unsupported operating systems. You could become a victim of identity theft if a hacker is able to get into your machine.

have you considered open source? It's free. I have run Ubuntu on old machines and it works pretty well.
http://www.ubuntu.com
There are also other options, like Xubuntu which is the same thing but with a lighter interface, XFCE http://www.xubuntu.com


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Your library may have old OS sitting around. Mine takes in old software and manuals for its twice per year sale. I agree with the prior poster though. There is also a branch of a junkyard near where I used to live that just has high tech stuff. Someplace like that might have an old OS hanging around. The Habitat for Humanity Restore used to have old software and manuals but I think they cut back on taking it in. Finally, post an item wanted ad on Craig's List and see what turns up?

Sure getting this thing fired up is going to be worth it? I guess it is not supposed but I have two legacy DOS programs that run just fine, from the DOS screen, in Vista.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Time to learn Linux. Try an Ubuntu LiveCD and see how you like it.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

poppameth said:


> Time to learn Linux. Try an Ubuntu LiveCD and see how you like it.


Never understood why Linux never took off. I thought that years ago when AT&T came out with their dual Unix/DOS PCs that would be the start of things. All of the minis I needed to work with were Unix derived OSs. 

Unfortunately, loading and learning Linux is not going to help this OP if he is hoping to run old DOS/Windows software? If he just needs a nice office suite for basic word processing and so forth than by all means load Linux and the corresponding version of Open Office. 

Found this listing by the way. Don't know if it will help. Wine looked interesting allowing Window applications to run within a Linux environment---legally.

http://www.freebyte.com/operatingsystems/#windows

Thumpermiller? What are you going to use the old thing for?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Most likely, the OP has programs or games that simply do not work on XP or newer.
I have tons of copies of OS's. PM me and I'm sure we can work something out.

DM


----------



## brons2 (Jan 25, 2010)

DangerMouse said:


> I have tons of copies of OS's.


If they are not updated with security patches anymore, burn them, shred them, whatever. You'll be doing the world a service.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

security?????
who cares? you can't go online with them anyways!!!

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I still have the floppies from WIN386, WIN95, CD's from: 95, 98, ME, 2000 etc
WIN98 is still in use
We had one at my last work, stand alone system used for one process
To upgrade the software for a new OS was $3k
Since it was only used once a month they didn't bother
No floppy drive, no network connection, no usb
Another place has a DOS system still running

You would be surpised the number of older systems still in use that do not need any updates

Put an add on Craigslist
XP would be better, all depends upon memory & hard drive space etc


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

If you have an older, lower powered computer, you might look into something called "Windows XP Essentials." It is a version made from XP, specifically designed for older, lower-end systems. It was only made available to enterprise license holders, but is "out there" if you look around.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> You would be surpised the number of older systems till in use that do not need any updates


I worked for an organization that would buy most of us computers of our choice for personal use (and within a price range) every 2-3 years or so. When it came my turn I bought a Poqet so I could travel with it. It weighed a pound, ran on patented energy management with two AA batteries FOR UP TO A MONTH of near continuous operation (I am lucky to get two hours out of my laptop battery), fit into my winter coat pocket and was just a nice looking machine. The keyboard was compressed but it had full sized keys and a decent monochrome monitor. It fit perfectly on an airline tray. DOS and basic word processing, spreadsheet, calendar and communications and so forth were embedded at chip level (making it pretty fast for its time) and worked fine for me. It was one of the first to use flash drives instead of floppies so you could load anything you could fit on them and they were for storage too. Anything else portable at the time fell into the luggable category. The only thing clunky about the Poqet was the serial cable and portable modem you had to carry along--weighed more than the machine. 

Windows 3 finally put it into retirement but I sold it about five years ago to a guy that was buying the things up in numbers. He was using them to drive some national research program to gather weather information at stations in remote areas. I bet the thing is still working!

Fujitsu bought the company during one of its many unthought moments when it thought it wanted to be in the PC business. The machines disappeared near instantly from the market. A few years back I did see some Fujitsu branded thing that looked remarkably like my old Poqet in an airline magazine. Hope they didn't kill wonderful technology completely as large companies often do when they don't know what to do with it.


----------



## brons2 (Jan 25, 2010)

DangerMouse said:


> security?????
> who cares? you can't go online with them anyways!!!
> 
> DM


if they have any sort of network stack they are potentially vulnerable.

besides there are better options that are available in almost every situation. Damn Small Linux, Puppy Linux, Dr-DOS, are all examples of available software that will run on 486's and is currently updated.


----------



## brons2 (Jan 25, 2010)

Scuba_Dave said:


> We had one at my last work, stand alone system used for one process
> To upgrade the software for a new OS was $3k
> Since it was only used once a month they didn't bother
> No floppy drive, no network connection, no usb


Won't pass audit...if they even care about such things. Did they have a DR plan for it? If so, has that plan ever been tested??


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

brons2 said:


> Won't pass audit...if they even care about such things. Did they have a DR plan for it? If so, has that plan ever been tested??


Yeah, 5 more systems (if not a dozen or more) ready to be booted up if needed
Plus the OS & software to re-install if needed
Their own audits ? Passed
Essential system that is needed
Not in the budget to upgrade...and not needed


----------



## brons2 (Jan 25, 2010)

Their own auditors?? Umm, talk about the fox guarding the henhouse.

What about KPMG or Deloitte? Those are the audit levels that I have to live with. I bet they would rate it "pretty risky" at best.

I know of an organization here in town that has to procure parts off of eBay to keep a major system running. They would very much like to have this system interconnected with other systems in their organization, but due to the age of the thing, that is not an option. The code base will have to be completely re-written if they want to upgrade their hardware, a task that will run into the tens of millions of dollars. Which, they probably could have avoided by providing budget for incremental upgrades. It's a failure of IT leadership, and often times organizational leadership, to let important systems fall into a state such as this. It backs you into a corner.

Ok, you can have the soapbox back now.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Hire an outside firm to do an audit ?
Yes....I'm sure if they don't want to spend the $$ to replace the software that will rate right up there on ways to waste $$

The system is stand alone, not connected to anything else
Another system runs an old database, again not connected to anything else

I've yet to work for any company that hires an outside firm to do an audit of their IT dept software or hardware


----------



## thumpermiller (Feb 1, 2010)

*Thanks Everyone!*

I received some good advice here and wanted to thank all of you for your help. I chose to go with the ubuntu system.


----------



## brons2 (Jan 25, 2010)

Good choice. 

Sorry about the extraneous debate.


----------

